# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  How long for finasteride to start working?

## win200

Hey guys,

How long does finasteride typically take to start working? I started a six-week taper onto the drug on September 20th, so I've had about three months on the medication. Have to admit that I've not seen a decrease in shedding yet. 

_But_ I started minoxidil on October 17th, so I could be seeing a minoxidil shed that's offsetting benefit from the finasteride. Anyway, if folks could chime in regarding how long it took finasteride to start working for them, I'd be appreciative. 

Thanks!

----------


## rdawg

Takes a year to get the full affect of fin. So dont give up if you dont see anything early.

Im at about 6 months, and I believe I'm just STARTING to see the benefits of it, I was shedding on and off for the past few months, hair has improved slightly now.(nothing significant though.)

----------


## dex89

> Hey guys,
> 
> How long does finasteride typically take to start working? I started a six-week taper onto the drug on September 20th, so I've had about three months on the medication. Have to admit that I've not seen a decrease in shedding yet. 
> 
> _But_ I started minoxidil on October 17th, so I could be seeing a minoxidil shed that's offsetting benefit from the finasteride. Anyway, if folks could chime in regarding how long it took finasteride to start working for them, I'd be appreciative. 
> 
> Thanks!


 It takes up to 8-12 months before you see some results. Depending on how your body takes it you might see earlier results. for shedding wise, I've stop withing 4 months but i also been on other hair products.

----------


## Tracy C

> Takes a year to get the full affect of fin.


 That is not accurate.  Though it does typically take about 12 months to know if Finasteride is working for a man, the "full effect" as you state it can take longer.  How much longer?  It varies from man to man.

----------


## rdawg

> That is not accurate.  Though it does typically take about 12 months to know if Finasteride is working for a man, the "full effect" as you state it can take longer.  How much longer?  It varies from man to man.


 Essentially what I meant, If it doesnt do anything after 1 year It's highly doubtful you're going to thicken up after that.

On average most guys see the most benefit after a year, havent heard/seen many cases that take longer than that.

----------


## frankJ

Actually dude, I think it starts working the first time you take it.  It starts blocking the production of DHT pretty quick, which is it's job.  It doesn't promote hair growth in general though.  So,if after a year youv'e kept you aren't loosing as much, or keeping what you have, it's been working, roughly speaking.

----------


## win200

Thanks, guys. This seems confusing because there are multiple benefits from Propecia, and the way that Merck phrases things--a year to "see results"--is confusing. What does "results" mean? A reduction in shedding? Regrowth? Increased fullness? Etc. I'm just curious about shedding reduction, specifically. I've heard lots of different figures, with some people claiming that it usually stops shedding within the first few months, then it takes longer for hairs that had shed to exit the telogen phase a regrow.

----------


## baldybald

Frank J comment is right, it starts working the first time you take it, and you notice the results after 6-12 months. few people start noticing after only 3 months, it depends how lucky you are.

----------


## rdawg

> Thanks, guys. This seems confusing because there are multiple benefits from Propecia, and the way that Merck phrases things--a year to "see results"--is confusing. What does "results" mean? A reduction in shedding? Regrowth? Increased fullness? Etc. I'm just curious about shedding reduction, specifically. I've heard lots of different figures, with some people claiming that it usually stops shedding within the first few months, then it takes longer for hairs that had shed to exit the telogen phase a regrow.


 For the majority, it just means a halting of loss or the loss being slowed down alot. 

For a moderate few it means a slight amount of regrowth/reinforcement in the hair.

For the best responders you may essentially go up .5 of a NW or even a full NW.

http://www.bernsteinmedical.com/medi...atient-photos/

These are some of the positive results. The shedding itself varies alot from person to person, I`ve heard people shed on and off for months at a time, others only shed for a month or so etc. it`s all over the place, I personally started shedding at month 3(moderately) and only really stopped a couple weeks ago.

----------


## Tracy C

> Thanks, guys. This seems confusing because there are multiple benefits from Propecia, and the way that Merck phrases things--a year to "see results"--is confusing. *What does "results" mean? A reduction in shedding? Regrowth? Increased fullness?*


 "Results" means your hair loss has either slowed down, stopped or you are gaining some hair back.  Though the medication starts blocking DHT right away, it can take up to a full year for your hair loss to stop.

----------


## mpbsucks

> Essentially what I meant, If it doesnt do anything after 1 year It's highly doubtful you're going to thicken up after that.
> 
> On average most guys see the most benefit after a year, havent heard/seen many cases that take longer than that.


 Hey Rdawg, fin was working for me for foujr months and then just stopped. My scalp started itching again and shedding hair like crazy, did your scalp itch when you were going through the shed?

----------


## kadin

Hello this is a late reply. But I was searching about this topic so others might do, so this is my story. I'm 36, oriental, thinning on the top for 2 years gradually then finally started propecia and Minox X2 daily and results were quick. I noticed regrowth after 1 month and now it's been 5 months and I say I have regained about 60-70% loss. I also used a Lazer comb for about a month and then stopped completely. I know it's different for everyone, I am grateful it has worked so well for me. Side effects for me was a fairly sizable 20-30 point drop in my blood pressure for the first 2 to 3 weeks. My blood pressure is normally a bit low at 110-130 range so I had some dizzy spells. Also in the first two weeks my libido did change a little bit, it's like I forget about sex or can easily go on without it until my GF attacks then I am all good to go, but that might we due to the lower blood pressure. 
I wish you guys the very best of luck.

----------


## RanDave

> I noticed regrowth after 1 month and now it's been 5 months and I say I have regained about 60-70% loss.


 You are the lucky one, who got the results so fast. Usually it takes from 3 to 12 months to get visible results. I've started notice the results on the 4th month of use.

----------


## VegetaDBZ

Finasteride start working for me after 3 months.

----------


## kadin

> You are the lucky one, who got the results so fast. Usually it takes from 3 to 12 months to get visible results. I've started notice the results on the 4th month of use.


 
 Glad its working for you too!!! 

I was originally seeking the question, something along the lines of, when regrowth is happening, how does the regrowth rate change overtime, or when those the regrowth rate plateau expectations?

I have not found a good answer yet.

 So this is my update I guess. For me I feel it is slowing down abit and I have taken propecia for 5 months and 1 week, I rarely forget to take the pill or do the drops, but as said before I stopped the laser comb after a month, those 11 minutes seriously drag.

Libido normal, blood pressure mostly recovered into the range but seeing the lower end more often and I am getting a bit fat.

Gents, the very best luck to you all.

----------


## Aonyx262

I noticed results with Finasteride (4mg/wk) + Dutasteride (1mg/wk) after about 4.5 months.. I probably went back about 2-3 years in my hair loss progression to the point that I could get away with not using caboki or toppik. Then about a month and a half later I had a huge shed and lost most of what I had gained.

----------


## Artista

*I started to see a change in my hair after approx 3 months, albeit minor.*
 ('Dr Reddys' generic Finasteride)
To see the full effect of Finasterides usage can take from up to 1 to 2 years ...depending on each individual. Be patient...... 
*Like others have said, the effects of this med' vary from person to person.
*
This August 2015 will be my second year on it.
*Finasteride* certainly has made a noticeable change. 
 Not a full head of hair (for me) but this ongoing improvement is* POSITIVE!*
* One MUST BE realistic in order to enjoy life.*

----------


## RanDave

> So this is my update I guess. For me I feel it is slowing down abit and I have taken propecia for 5 months and 1 week, I rarely forget to take the pill or do the drops, but as said before I stopped the laser comb after a month, those 11 minutes seriously drag.
> 
> Libido normal, blood pressure mostly recovered into the range but seeing the lower end more often and I am getting a bit fat.
> 
> Gents, the very best luck to you all.


 Thanks for your update. As about the weight gain, possibly physical activity will improve the situation.

----------


## Gradaffa

Alot of people get some unknown generic and thats why sometimes they dont get results for a very long time.  You can get official brand propecia at this licensed U.K pharmacy with an easy online consultation http://www.europetabs.com

----------


## Artista

*Gradaffa does make a good point here.*

There are some generics that will not help as well, (and some not at all) as brand name Finasteride like *Propecia will do*.
*I was lucky* to have started with a generic Finasteride back in 2013 *that DOES work well for me*.
* 'Dr. Reddys' generic Finasteride is one of those generic meds that does work.*
Even though 'Dr. Reddys' has been improving my hair, I was considering changing to Propecia.
*I spoke with Spencer Kobren about that in early 2015.*
He suggested that I possibly just stay on that generic med'(Dr Reddys) being that *it IS working well* for me anyways. 
*To this day it IS improving my hair.*
I decided to stay on my generic med..I even talked with my doctor about it.
He knew for fact that many of his other patients were also using Dr. Reddys Finasteride with good ongoing results like for me. 

*I feel that I was LUCKY to have started with a GOOD generic med'.*
When I had first picked up my prescription Finasteride at the pharmacy in August 2013, I assumed that it was a brand name med. When I got back home I realized then that it wasn't 'brand name'.  
Of course I wished that I had begun with Propecia in 2013* BUT*, because my hair has been *improving with the one ive been on, Im OK with it.*

Is it possible that a brand name med would possibly do a better job of my hair?
*No one really knows* and the fact is that I am accepting of what I have.
*I am living my life and I always stay POSITIVE!*
Everyone should do the same.

----------


## Hairmore

> Alot of people get some unknown generic and thats why sometimes they dont get results for a very long time.  You can get official brand propecia at this licensed U.K pharmacy with an easy online consultation http://www.europetabs.com


 Thanks for that really really useful info. I will ALWAYS buy there EVERYTHING until I get broke!

----------


## Clinicspots

Because hair growth takes time, it generally takes up to 3 months to notice a difference after taking Propecia every day. Thickening and strengthening of hairs that have become miniaturized tends to take six to 12 months.

----------


## DouglasI

Hi guys. I know the thread is old but I didn't think it was necessary to create a new one. I'm the son of a man who went bald at the age of 18 and I'm one of 4 brothers. I staring taking Propecia at the age of 39 and I'm 51 now. Not only has my hair stronger and thicker like I've lost none, I'm the only brother now with a full head of hair. I had my first child at age 42 and have just had my fifth 4 months ago. I have never had any of the side effects that others have written about on here. If I had my time over again I would do exactly the same thing except maybe have started taking this pill a little earlier so that my hair wouldn't have thinned so much before I starting taking it (The thinning has totally reversed). I have and would recommend this treatment to any other male who like to feel good about themselves.

----------


## morisdon

It may take at least four months of daily use of finasteride before you notice an improvement in your hair loss.

----------


## valesolove

I had heard of Propecia pills for hair loss but had never tried them until I saw that I was losing too much hair. I spent several months following the treatment and quickly saw the results I wanted: strong hair and less hair loss. I highly recommend Propecia.

----------

